
None of these faces are real. All made up by AIs - wslh
https://twitter.com/kevin2kelly/status/1073462307932463105
======
karmakaze
Look at the linked arxiv pdf as it has more examples showing transfer of
coarse, mid, and fine features. It's also applied to cars using a different
dataset and it produces results that look more natural than many actual custom
mods. It also produces some distorted vehicles. We are used to greater
asymmetry in faces than we are in cars.

~~~
culot
I'm glad the cat examples are low resolution. That seemingly randomized
deformity is disturbing.

------
smithmayowa
Could they be used as actors in movies?, imagine a world where a whole movie
from the scripting to the acting was done by an AI all in a few hours.

------
talltimtom
I would really like to see each of the generated faces next to the 3-4 closest
neighbors in the training set. I have a feeling that their claim would be
seriusly diluted by such a comparison. Likely the end result is extremely
close to the inputs.

------
orionblastar
AI learned how to Photoshop. Can't trust photographic evidence anymore plus
celebrity porn can be faked as well.

